# 2 day Gunting Seminar with Master Bram Frank



## DoctorB (Jul 24, 2002)

I would like to report that Master Bram Frank, will be conducting a 2 day seminar on the Gunting Knife, Saturday and Sunday, September 28 & 29, 2002, in Lockport NY, 30 miles north of Buffalo, at the International Schools of Self Defense.

The price for the camp will be $235 and it includes a red handle Spyderco Training Drone.  If you already own or have access to a training drone the seminar cost is reduced to $110 for the instruction.

You will need the training drone in order to maximize your training opportunities at this seminar.  Please write me for details about obtaining the Training Drone since an advance deposit of $100 will be necessary. 

We WILL NOT ALLOW anyone to workkout with a live blade of any type or make.

Group rates are availible upon request and you should contact me at: escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com

Groups are defined for this seminar as consisting of 3 or more people. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

Please, someone post a review!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2002)

Dr. Barber provided this review by Mike Stone and said that I could post it if I wished:



> This is a message that I posted on Spyderco's Martial Bladecraft website on Saturday.
> 
> Today the luckiest Martial Blade Craft student was me! On another day, it will be someone else, but today it was me!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr. Stone and Dr. Barber!


----------



## DoctorB (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Dr. Barber provided this review by Mike Stone and said that I could post it if I wished:
> 
> ...



You are welcome Arnisador.  I just had an e-mail exchange with Mike and he is very likely going to attend the 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium and he will be one of Bram's assistants at the event.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

